# Beau Desert Opens



## Region3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just a heads up because I know there's quite a few here that like the course.

Beau Desert opened entries for their opens today, and the places go very quickly.
I've entered the May bank holiday am-am with 3 mates and there were still a few times left when I booked.
They also have one on the August bank holiday as well as a few others through the year.

Full list here.... http://www.brsgolf.com/beaudesert/opens_home.php

It's a fantastic course, and a very cheap way of getting to play it. Fill yer boots!


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd be interested in any of the following:

Monday May 27th x 4 (team)
Thursday July 18th x 2 (pairs)
Tuesday July 23rd x 4 (team)
Monday August 26th x 4 (Team)

Anyone want to put in with me either as a pairing partner on July 18th or make up a team, or both!


----------



## Region3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			Anyone want to put in with me either as a pairing partner on July 18th or make up a team, or both!
		
Click to expand...

You're probably better off posting in arrange a game Robin if you're looking for people to play with. It will stay on view for longer there as well.

Fantastic course for Â£30. I'm sure you'll get a team up.


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

*Beau Desert Open/s*

There are few dates now available for a series of AM AM Opens at Beau Desert.

An excellent track and as such these dates will fill up quite quickly, especially at only Â£30.00 per person, that's less than half the normal visitor green fee!

I'm interested and available on the following dates and I think it would be great if we could put at least 1 GM team forward or possibly more....I'm also looking for a GM partner for the pairs*.

I'm interested in any of the following:

Monday May 27th x 4 (team)
Thursday July 18th x 2 (pairs*)
Tuesday July 23rd x 4 (team)
Monday August 26th x 4 (Team)

So, does anyone want to put in with me either as a playing partner on July 18th or make up a team of 4 in any of the other AM AM's.

If moneys tight at the minute I'll stump it up and get it off you all later so there's no excuses 

http://www.brsgolf.com/beaudesert/opens_home.php


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

Region3 said:



			You're probably better off posting in arrange a game Robin if you're looking for people to play with. It will stay on view for longer there as well.

Fantastic course for Â£30. I'm sure you'll get a team up.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-Desert-Open-s&p=724353&viewfull=1#post724353


----------



## fundy (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Beau Desert Open/s*

Quite fancy the pairs but sadly its the same day as the first day of the Ashes Lords test so no can do. Of the team dates the only possible date for me would be the 23rd and that would require changing something else around. If youre getting a team for that day then Ill try and do so, if not good luck in getting some teams sorted


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Beau Desert Open/s*



fundy said:



			Quite fancy the pairs but sadly its the same day as the first day of the Ashes Lords test so no can do. Of the team dates the only possible date for me would be the 23rd and that would require changing something else around. If youre getting a team for that day then Ill try and do so, if not good luck in getting some teams sorted
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to organise and be involved in as many dates as are available so we'll start with the 23rd.

*July 23rd*

1/ Fish
2/ Fundy
3/
4/

Tee time to be agreed and would suggest I book it as soon as we have a third person whilst still looking at other dates/teams.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Beau Desert Open/s*

I'm up for July 23 rd


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Beau Desert Open/s*

I'm happy to organise and be involved in as many dates as are available so we'll start with the 23rd.

*July 23rd*

1/ Fish
2/ Fundy
3/ Upsidedown
4/

Tee time to be agreed and would suggest I book it as soon as we have a third person whilst still looking at other dates/teams. 

Anyone up for any of the other dates?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Region3 said:



			You're probably better off posting in arrange a game Robin if you're looking for people to play with. It will stay on view for longer there as well.

Fantastic course for Â£30. I'm sure you'll get a team up.
		
Click to expand...

The reason I didn't put it in here to start with was that I'm sure there must be people that aren't looking to meet up with other forumers (and hence don't look in here) but would appreciate knowing about the events to enter with their mates like I have.

C'est la vie.


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

Region3 said:



			The reason I didn't put it in here to start with was that I'm sure there must be people that aren't looking to meet up with other forumers (and hence don't look in here) but would appreciate knowing about the events to enter with their mates like I have.

C'est la vie.  

Click to expand...

All area's covered now then, your "heads up" post in the Lounge and mine on here


----------



## Region3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			All area's covered now then, your "heads up" post in the Lounge and mine on here 

Click to expand...

Mine was moved in here and merged with yours mate.

That was my thinly veiled moan.


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Mine was moved in here and merged with yours mate.

That was my thinly veiled moan.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know, I wondered what you were getting at...Oh well, were all off now


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 2, 2013)

If you are still looking for one for 23.07.13 I would like to join you. Please let me know.


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			If you are still looking for one for 23.07.13 I would like to join you. Please let me know.
		
Click to expand...


We now have a GM Team in for *July 23rd* :thup:

1/ Fish
2/ Fundy
3/ Upsidedown
4/ MetalMickie

Is 11.50 OK for a Tee time?  If so I'll book it now. Otherwise there are a lot of times pre-10am.

Please PM me your handicap & clubs and full names so I can do the booking ASAP.


Anyone up for any of the other dates?


----------



## fundy (Jan 2, 2013)

PM sent, 11.50 tee time sounds ideal, rather that than early so can miss the traffic


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2013)

fundy said:



			PM sent, 11.50 tee time sounds ideal, rather that than early so can miss the traffic
		
Click to expand...

Ended up with 11.20hrs Whilst I was talking to the club the tee times were disappearing quickly.

Were booked in and fully paid


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			Ended up with 11.20hrs Whilst I was talking to the club the tee times were disappearing quickly.

Were booked in and fully paid 

Click to expand...

Awesome :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2013)

The money has come out of my account for this today, can you send me the Â£30.00 entrance fees if possible please.

Thank you.


----------



## MetalMickie (Feb 13, 2013)

Can you confirm that you received my money. Transferred the funds beginning of Jan.


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			Can you confirm that you received my money. Transferred the funds beginning of Jan.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I knew someone had, just lazy this morning to look through the statements


----------



## bnr1962 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm up for August 26th not far for me to travel!
Barry


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2013)

bnr1962 said:



			I'm up for August 26th not far for me to travel!
Barry
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't, got my 2 day club championships on the Sat & Sun so wouldn't get away with Monday as well.

Hopefully some others might join you to make a team up? Have you checked availability?


----------



## Region3 (May 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			We now have a GM Team in for *July 23rd* :thup:

1/ Fish
2/ Fundy
3/ Upsidedown
4/ MetalMickie
		
Click to expand...

I hope you guys do better than us 

We finished with 71pts and were 15th with around half the field in. It was VERY windy though.

On the plus side we were split on whether or not to enter the 2's sweep, but did, and had 3 of them including an eagle on the short par 4 9th! 
The downside is that we might be picking them up this time next year


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

After yesterday I can do any wind, its force 10 gales I struggle with 

What format was that Gary, best 2 and was it with other forumers?


----------



## Region3 (May 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			After yesterday I can do any wind, its force 10 gales I struggle with 

What format was that Gary, best 2 and was it with other forumers?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, best 2 from 4. Was with my regular 4 ball. 3 of us would have had around 31pts playing alone but one guy really struggled and would've had about 18pts on his own.


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Yes, best 2 from 4. Was with my regular 4 ball. 3 of us would have had around 31pts playing alone but one guy really struggled and would've had about 18pts on his own.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it, only hear good things about the course but all say its quite tough also.


----------



## Region3 (May 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Looking forward to it, only hear good things about the course but all say its quite tough also.
		
Click to expand...

3 days ago they had a 36 hole amateur comp with lots of very low handicaps playing, 70+ entries.

The best (and only under par) round was 68. Next best 72. Par 70, SSS 72.

Only 67 from 144 rounds broke 80.

Round 1 CSS = 75
Round 2 CSS = 73

Nuff said.


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2013)

I have some damaged goods in my team (Fundy 7) for Beau Desert on July 23rd so I'm looking for a straight or as close a replacement (handicap wise) as possible to keep a good spread of handicaps throughout the team.

Ideally I'm looking for up to a 10 handicapper to give a foundation along with Ben (Upsidedown) to the team.

1/ Fish (19)
2/ Upsidedown (6)
3/ 
4/ J Carlin (12)

Tee time is 11.20hrs 

Please state your interest ASAP so I can contact the club and make the changes.


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2013)

**Bump**

OK, I'll open this up a bit, please state your interest if you'd like to join me at Beau Desert for only Â£30.00 (owed to Fundy which I'll pass on).

Its best 2 scores from 4 so someone who's either pretty steady around what I'm told is quite a tough track or even better, playing below handicap currently  

I'm really up for this, if you haven't guessed already 

nb: handicap certs will be required


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorted :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2013)

Been on to Beau Desert this morning after serious thunder storms & lightening throughout the night. Ground staff have cleared some standing water since 6am this morning and the weather is clearing all the time and they expect no further lightening or heavy storms, so, were still on :thup:

No delays and course fully playable


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2013)

What a load of tosh I was told this morning! I think I must have been speaking to a cleaner because after a 80 mile round trip, Â£11.00 in toll fee's my nett result is, NO GOLF 

I did everything possible this morning, rang the course information line, which did air on the side of caution but then 20 minutes later I rang the Beau Desert Pro shop (8am) and was assured the course was OK as per the above comments but 90 minutes later and on arrival, its closed :angry:

Went into the clubhouse, a barmaid informed the course was closed and the competition cancelled, you'd think someone in authority would come and see us and offer us a complimentary cup of tea or coffee before turning around, or am I looking for too much? 

I hear so many good things about Beau Desert, obviously its only the course, communication and people skills are still work in progress


----------



## Birchy (Jul 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			What a load of tosh I was told this morning! I think I must have been speaking to a cleaner because after a 80 mile round trip, Â£11.00 in toll fee's my nett result is, NO GOLF 

I did everything possible this morning, rang the course information line, which did air on the side of caution but then 20 minutes later I rang the Beau Desert Pro shop (8am) and was assured the course was OK as per the above comments but 90 minutes later and on arrival, its closed :angry:

Went into the clubhouse, a barmaid informed the course was closed and the competition cancelled, you'd think someone in authority would come and see us and offer us a complimentary cup of tea or coffee before turning around, or am I looking for too much? 

I hear so many good things about Beau Desert, obviously its only the course, communication and people skills are still work in progress 

Click to expand...

That is shocking! For the pro shop to tell you its game on and then when you get there its closed is nothing short of a disgrace!


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2013)

New rearranged date of 17th September has been announced, I think we keep the same tee time but I'll confirm that later.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 23, 2013)

Fortunately was only a small trip for me and good to catch up with Fish, all be it briefly .


----------

